

Pawn Stars Teaches Entrepreneurs How To Not Negotiate - mollylynn
http://infochachkie.com/pawn-stars/

======
andyv
My favorite PS moment:

Seller: "I want $850"

PS: "Not going to happen. $400"

Seller: (pauses, deadpan) "$850"

PS: "I hate it when people know what their stuff is worth. Let's write it up".

------
daimyoyo
"Before I commit to this term sheet, I'd like to call in a buddy who's an
expert in term sheets."

~~~
mollylynn
Exactly!

